# Seachem acid buffer



## criptic (10 Jul 2014)

Anyone used this? I need to get my 25 l nano (pH 8) down to about 6.8 for my shrimp. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr. luke (11 Jul 2014)

May I ask what shrimp you keep?
If your water has a ph of 8 I would assume you also have a high tds and gh.
Chemical buffers may bring the ph down but will not alter the gh of the water which is of equal importance for crystal shrimp/tigers.
My method for bee shrimp verieties is remineralised ro water. I adjust the tds to 150-200 and the rest falls into place.


----------



## aliclarke86 (11 Jul 2014)

Don't use acid buffers with shrimp. It will more that likely kill them. Look into peat filtering 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crossocheilus (11 Jul 2014)

For a nano you're best off buying ro water from your lfs. For a small tank it shouldn't cost loads and you'll be able to keep whatever shrimp you want.


----------



## criptic (11 Jul 2014)

Hi my Tds is 277-300. I'm keeping various coloured neocaridina incl Rilli. Only a small percentage of adults survived 3 months. No yellow or orange survived. All other parameters good. Using purigen and catappa leaves. The former will take away any value of peat. No shops I can find that sell ro - I'm in Kent UK. Any thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sciencefiction (11 Jul 2014)

Adding something more to the water can't possibly reduce something.  I'd try sourcing RO water and mix it with your tap to the desired TDS.


----------



## Crossocheilus (11 Jul 2014)

If you can't get RO you could try collecting rainwater off a clean roof but it could contain pollutants if you live in a city/ area of high pollution. I hear filtering the rainwater through carbon would help with pollutants but there's no guarantee of it being tank safe.


----------



## mr. luke (11 Jul 2014)

May i ask what your kh and gh values are?
I understand that some people will say cherry shrimps will survive any conditions but for a serious breeding colony, water parameters will play an important role.
How long was the tank established before adding the shrimps? Not questioning the water quality, more the maturity of the tank. Most say a couple of months should suffice.
If you cannot source RO water how about deionised water?
I believe weald aquatics sell RO water. Any aquatics store that deals with marines will undoubtedly have an RO system.
Ill also point out that some say purigen removes too much from the water column meaning the biofilm and bacteria in the tank will be on the low side.


----------



## criptic (11 Jul 2014)

Hi my tank was planted and cycled for 8 weeks (initiated from my soil). I then gradually added shrimp. (Sat out the bad algae blooms! ) 

I only have dip test for kH for GH do kH is not really accurate. (PH are liquid tests) which gives me:


Ph 8
Kh 4
Gh 14-21 range
Nitrite 0 
Nitrate 10
Ammonia 0

I see good biofilm in the tank, small amount of hair algae on some leaves. Good plant growth and colour. External filter with spray bar. Good flow and air bubbles around my cube. 

Had 4 berried so breeding well ( only 4 females in the tank) yet still deaths. 

I do top ups of a litre tap water about 1-1.5 weeks and about 50% change every 2.5 to 3 weeks which takes the Tds down to 277 average. 

Pre filter sponge cleaned about 6 weeks. 

No co2 and no added ferts. Tank is 4 months old.

No stones that change water TDS. 

Does anything stick out as needing adjustment other than my hard water problem?

Thanks for helping  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr. luke (12 Jul 2014)

Topping up with tap water will not help the hardness situation but if you cannot source ro water i cant see much alternative.
My advice would be continue to try and source ro water as you will see a great improvement in numbers.
If you dont dose ferts and could acess ro water id cut back on water changes to once monthly.


----------

